# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Schrale lippen met dunne velletjes!

## Sukur09

Hallo allemaal,

Allereerst wil ik zeggen dat ik deze klacht al 3,4 jaar heb. Ik heb om de paar dagen last van schrale lippen en los zittende velletjes op mijn onderste lip en ook een beetje op mn bovenste lip. Er zijn ook perioden dat ik er iedere dag last van heb.

Ik ben hiervoor al een keer naar de huisarts geweest maar die zei dat ik gewoon een lippebalsem moest gebruiken maar dat hielp dus niet echt. Ik heb van alles geprobeerd, Labello, Vaseline etc.

Als ik wakker wordt heb ik dus last van schrale lippen. De huid van mijn lip wordt dan dunner en er gaan velletjes los zitten. En daar kan ik persoonlijk niet tegen dus daar trek ik de hele dag aan totdat die velletjes op zijn. De volgende dag groeien er weer nieuwe velletje en die worden na een dag weer schraal en gaan los zitten. Zo gaat dit al 3,4 jaar lang door. Nu heb ik er genoeg van en wil met jullie hulp er wat aan doen!

Ik heb ook geprobeerd om er een week ofzo van af te blijven maar telkens gaan die velletjes los zitten en dan krijg ik zon k** gevoel en trek ik ze eraf. Soms zo erg dat het gaat bloeden, ook blijven er soms een littekens over die na een paar dagen weer weggaan.

Het begon allemaal met een koortslip op mijn onderste lip. Hierdoor kwamen er allemaal velletjes los en daarna is het nooit herstelt.

O wie kan mij helpen, wie heeft er een soortgelijke probleem. Zijn er tips voor dit irritante aandoening. Doordat mn velletje steeds vernieuwt en ik er steeds aan trek ben ik bang dat ik ergere ziektes krijg.

Ik denk dat ik een creme nodig heb waarvan de huid van mn lip strakker en sterker wordt.

Wel een beetje lang verhaaltje maar alle hulp is welkom  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi,
ik weet niet of ik hetzelfde probleem heb als jij,maar het lijkt er tenminste op.
Ik heb altijd héél droge lippen en ook vaak velletjes...

Wat ik eraan doe;iedere ochtend mijn lippen zacht scrubben met een vochtige tandenborstel en daarna verschillende keren per dag mijn lippen verzorgen met 'Avène Cold Cream Stick' lip-balm(parfumvrij),dit op advies van mijn apotheekster....ik moet zeggen dat ik sindsdien veel verbetring bemerk...als ik wakker wordt zijn ze nog steeds vrij droog;maar na 't scrubben en smeren is dat over!

Wie weet heb je hier iets aan...ik hoop 't voor je!
Veel sterkte en succes!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Sukur09

Bedankt voor je reactie, ik zal het zeker gaan proberen.

Als er mensen zijn met nog meer tips zijn die welkom  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

> Bedankt voor je reactie, ik zal het zeker gaan proberen.
> 
> Als er mensen zijn met nog meer tips zijn die welkom


Beste Sukur,

Ik hoop dat het een beetje helpt,want is lastig hé en ziet er ook niet mooi uit!

Ook hoop ik mét jou dat er nog meer tips komen van 'lotgenoten'...
alle tips zijn welkom!!!

Groetjes Agnes

----------


## morgaine89

ik hou het ook op scrubben met een vochtige tandenborstel (koop er speciaal extra "harde" tandenborstels voor) verder met vaseline lip therapy of echineastick (een lippenbalsem op basis van echinea)
het is en blijft wel altijd aanwezig, zelf nog nooit een koortslip gehad maar heb er eigenlijk het hele jaar door last van, rond de lente/zomer iets minder

----------


## Gwendy

> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Allereerst wil ik zeggen dat ik deze klacht al 3,4 jaar heb. Ik heb om de paar dagen last van schrale lippen en los zittende velletjes op mijn onderste lip en ook een beetje op mn bovenste lip. Er zijn ook perioden dat ik er iedere dag last van heb.
> 
> Ik ben hiervoor al een keer naar de huisarts geweest maar die zei dat ik gewoon een lippebalsem moest gebruiken maar dat hielp dus niet echt. Ik heb van alles geprobeerd, Labello, Vaseline etc.
> 
> Als ik wakker wordt heb ik dus last van schrale lippen. De huid van mijn lip wordt dan dunner en er gaan velletjes los zitten. En daar kan ik persoonlijk niet tegen dus daar trek ik de hele dag aan totdat die velletjes op zijn. De volgende dag groeien er weer nieuwe velletje en die worden na een dag weer schraal en gaan los zitten. Zo gaat dit al 3,4 jaar lang door. Nu heb ik er genoeg van en wil met jullie hulp er wat aan doen!
> 
> Ik heb ook geprobeerd om er een week ofzo van af te blijven maar telkens gaan die velletjes los zitten en dan krijg ik zon k** gevoel en trek ik ze eraf. Soms zo erg dat het gaat bloeden, ook blijven er soms een littekens over die na een paar dagen weer weggaan.
> ...


Hallo, 
Ik heb net hetzelfde alleen heb ik het nu 1 jaar
Volgens mij is het allemaal begonnen toen ik besloten heb om Antibiotica tegen Acné te nemen ( Tetralysal ) Die hebben naar mijn geloven 
myn lippen Helemaal uitgedroogd doordat ik tijdens de name van Tetralysal Geen lippenbalsem of dergelijke gebruikt heb, waardoor er velletjes & alsmaar meer velletjes loskwamen, ik beet die er dan gewoon af hele tijd door omdat dit egt geen zicht was Tot nu bijt ik ze er nog altijd af want als ik dat niet doe voor een week (nog nooit langer volgehouden) zien mijn lippen ipv Mooi rose/rood gewoon Bruin dit is egt een vieze kleur dit Oogt totaal niet om onder de mensen te komen dus wat doe ik dan ik bijt ze er terug af om die rose (normale) kleur weer te bekomen dan ben ik goed voor max 2 a 3 dagen daarna herhaalt het hem terug (velletjes die loskomen etc..) soms hebk zelf moeite om te lachen omdat soms zelfs het midden van mijn onderlip scheurt dit ziet er uit als een snee in het midden vn mijn onderlip wat ook geen zicht is. ik heb Blistex Avéne cold cream stick, Labello enz.. al geprobeert 
Heb over het laatst iets besteld op internet Marbert Aqua booster Very dry skin, is normaal zelfs niet voor de lippen dacht ik. maar als ik dit erop wrijf dan voelen ze veeeel zachter aan maar naar mate ik het blijf op mn lippen doen voelt het dat het op de duur nietmeer werkt. kortom ik ben ten einde raad. Soms voel ik mij zodanig slecht gewoon door mn lippen 
Heeft iemand raad of advies het is allesinds van HARTE welkom 
Ik wil dit probleem al zolang van de baan 

Dank bij voorbaat,
Gwendy

----------


## Oki07

Purol zalf of rosebud salve helpt bij mij, maar bevat glycerine.
Ik heb van een vriendin gehoord dat zij geen lippenbalsums met glycerine/vaseline/petroleum erin mocht, omdat je lippen daarvan uiteindelijk uitdrogen. Deze vriendin heeft ook antibiotica tegen acné geslikt voor een jaar.
Logona lippenbalsem en lippenbalsum van Weleda bevat dit bv niet.

----------


## christel1

Je moet eens aan de apotheek vragen of hij geen lippenbalsem heeft op basis van cacaoboter, dit helpt voor mij toch heel goed, heb in de winter ook altijd last van heel schrale lippen en dat helpt voor mij het beste xx

----------


## Gwendy

Dankje wel allemaal ga het zeker eens proberen
Maar heb er geen vertrouwen in
Heb al zooveel geprobeerd
Een Stick als lippenbalm kan ik moeilijk gebruiken 
het lijkt alsof de 'sterkte' van mn lip verdwenen is

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik denk dat het hèèl persoonlijk is waar iemand tegen kan ivm zijn/haar lippen en wat je er voor gebruikt....Cacaoboter zoals Christel schrijft is van oudsher een goed produkt...tegenwoordig wordt het allemaal te lekker met al die smaakjes...ha,ha,... :Stick Out Tongue:  Ik gebruik zelf op dit moment BLISTEX MED PLUS 7 ML en zit verpakt in een klein blauw potje, wat je met je vinger moet opsmeren...aangezien ik 4x per dag buiten loop met de hond en ik altijd de neiging heb om op mijn lippen te bijten heb ik dit geprobeerd: Resultaat: het gaf/geeft een tinteling op mijn lippen, voelde weldadig en fris aan, ik smeerde het ruim op...wel regelmatig opsmeren ivm eten en drinken...ik ben er tevreden over...

Bij een KOORSTLIP gebruik ik de ECHINACIN STICK VAN HET MERK MADEUS ( Gmbh Keulen)....ik bestel dit speciaal bij de drogist en deze besteldt het voor mij...het is gemaakt van de rode zonnehoed en heeft een goede werking...zodra mijn lippen gaan tintelen smeer ik het op, het is groenachtig van kleur...het is NIET verkrijgbaar in de drogisterij òòk al staat er echinacin op....destijds kostte het € 5,90 nu zal dat wat duurder zijn...het is voor lipblaasjes en droge schrale lippen! sinds ik dit altijd in huis heb, smeer ik het regelmatig op zodat ik bijna nooit meer een koortslip krijg... 

Succes allemaal met alle smeersels en lippenbalsem etc.... :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ik heb echinacea stick van dr vogel, is ook groen,
deze werkt voor mij als de beste

----------

